# OCD/Delusional Thoughts?



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I have never been diagnosed with OCD but I have these uncomfortable intrusive thoughts sometimes that are completely irrational. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? Any suggestions on what to do about it?


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

49erJT said:


> I have never been diagnosed with OCD but I have these uncomfortable intrusive thoughts sometimes that are completely irrational.
> 
> For example I might worry if I'm sitting in church that I'll stand up and start yelling obscene things and embarrass myself. Or I'll mess up on my taxes and have to go into bankruptcy because of fines and penalties. Really these things have no rational basis but they can cause extreme emotional discomfort sometimes.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? Any suggestions on what to do about it?


These thoughts are extremely common with anxiety. They are scary thoughts that keep you from doing what you would like do.

In the first case, you want to concentrate in church, but your mind drifted into things that scare you.
Taxes? Everybody fears the bankruptcy part, but that usually doesn't happen if you mess up on taxes. You will receive a letter stating that something was wrong and then pay/receive the adjustment.


----------



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

i believe this is called OCD without compulsions. or "Pure O"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purely_Obsessional_OCD


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Your fear of yelling something in church is a classic ocd symptom. And yes the other poster was right that this compulsion to yell is indicative of pure-o. Some people with OCD have obsessions with compulsions, or they have pure obsessions. The compulsion aspect is performed by the person as a reaction to the obsession. Compulsions are usually ritually performed in an effort to easy the anxiety you get from the obsessions.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm so frustrated because it seems like I have every mental disorder in the book....


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

49erJT said:


> I'm so frustrated because it seems like I have every mental disorder in the book. I've been officially diagnosed with Hypo-active ADD, Social Anxiety Disorder, Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Seasonal Effective Disorder and now potentially Obsessive disorder? I have some really mentally disturbed people on both sides of my family so I guess it comes natural....


 You are not the only one who consistently gets re-diagnosed. I think it happens to the majority of us.


----------



## justaweepupa (Dec 19, 2010)

Well over the last 2 months I have been on Buspar for my Anxiety, but I've also been diagnosed with Bipolar Disorder NOS. My psychiatrist says I have Agoraphobia and that I suffer from social anxiety. I wasn't always this way. It probably started happening about 4 years ago (that's when I had my first panic attack) and ever since that day I have gotten worse and worse. I was taking Klonopin as needed and only .5mg so it wasn't a huge dosage but yeah anyways in two different social situations that have occured (because I rarely leave my house for ANYTHING these days) I have gotten delusional, for instance people will be talking to me about their life experiences or about really anything in general and I feel like they're some how trying to talk to me in some code or they're going to take me to jail or give me an intervention or it's some kind of secret therapy and everyone's against me. I'm starting to think that I have schizophrenia... I don't know what to do. I'm currently taking Buspar 10mg 2x a day, Depakote 1,000mg, & Seroquel100mg. Does anyone else ever get like this or is it just me?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, I can relate to this. Some of mine are what if I just got up and smashed my dad's brand new TV? Or what if I just pushed the person walking past me? Or what if I just lost my mind and jumped off that ledge? And then I start to get worried that I'll somehow do something like this.

They tend to be kind of violent which is disturbing.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

It's extremely worrisome sometimes. I feel like I have very little control over how or when they occur and they are very disruptive. I'm learning to accept that I may have some of these "disorders" for the rest of my life. I will certainly try to live the most fulfilled life possible but sometimes it feels like I'm fighting an uphill battle in that regard.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah i always do this lol
i always think of "what-ifs" thats what i call them , i think of about 100 a day.
What if this were to happen, there mostly negative what ifs an if i get to rapped up in it and think about it for to long i start to feel like im really going to have to expiereince it and get worried as much as i would in that situation. then i do everyything to try an prevent it from happening


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Yeah, I can relate to this. Some of mine are what if I just got up and smashed my dad's brand new TV? Or what if I just pushed the person walking past me? Or what if I just lost my mind and jumped off that ledge? And then I start to get worried that I'll somehow do something like this.
> 
> They tend to be kind of violent which is disturbing.


haha is this bad? i think JUST like this, its weird but i cant help it. ive actually thought everyone youve mentioned besides the dads brand new tv thing. Idk its not even like im preparing for the worst im just actually thinking what if these things were to happen

i actually wish i would just go mad and do these things and not care if i did them but then id probably end up in jail or dead


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, me too. It's hard to find people to relate. 

I've had them ever since I was a kid. At that time though, I had no control over it. I couldn't help it. Currently, I am able to control myself but the thoughts really scare me. They're not exactly like your thoughts, though.

Murdering family members, hurting someone both emotionally and physically.. I know for sure I'm not the person to do that.. It scares me. And you know, one of the strange things was that my OCD was sort of spread out through my childhood. When I was about 6 or 7 I had the thoughts, not so intrusive but still there, and I had compulsions for the number 10. When I was 10, the thoughts were sort of worsening, not too bad, and I had worse compulsions. I am 14 now and I only have the thoughts which have different intensities. I sort of "grew" out of the compulsions.. Probably being aware that I had OCD wore them off a bit.

Sorry, I'm not the one to give good advice, just relating. But as another poster had said, I'm guessing it branched off anxiety.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure if this is related but...

Sometimes I'll be doing something trivial and a random "if statement" (not sure what to call it) will pop into my head. For example I'll be heating something up in the microwave and I'll think...if I don't pour myself a glass of milk before the microwave timer beeps then I will _________________ (ex never find a job, never find a girlfriend, die before I'm 30, etc). If I fail I usually don't take it too seriously so it's not really a big deal. Just kind of a game I play but I thought I read once that these kind of thoughts were related to something but I can't remember.

Also sometimes when listening to conversation on TV or in real life I'll count syllables on my hand until a sentence ends on my fifth finger (if that doesn't make sense I don't think it's important). It's not something I'm doing to prevent anything and I can stop without finishing if I really wanted to. Again just kind of a "game" I play in my head.

Anyone relate or am I just a weirdo?


----------

